# Помогите написать статью "Получение лога проверки CHKDSK"



## УП 7151

Поделился на форуме Майкрософт Коммунити как сохранить и прочитать файл chkdsk через Windows PowerShell. Там все жутко удивились, что это вообще возможно, даже модераторы. Теперь меня просят, даже настаивают написать вики-статью. Я не пойму что это, как она пишется и хватит ли моих знаний для её написания. Может кто то поможет. Представлю статью как мой труд и соавторов, консультантов. Могу перечислить всех поимённо, как в голливудском кино. Ну что, ребята ?!
Кстати, способ прост, может кто не знает:
Пуск -> Стандартные -> Windows PowerShell -> правой кнопкой по Windows PowerShell -> Запуск от имени администратора и вводим команду *get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message*

"01/01/2011" - это дата когда проводилась проверка CHKDSK.

для сохранения лога в текстовом файле : добавляем к строке ранее введеной > "$env:homepath\desktop\chkdsk_history.txt"

// Dragokas. Ссылки на темы, разделенные в процессе обсуждения статьи:
Обсуждение статьи "Ошибка при запуске приложения (0xc000007b)"
Какую виртуалку поставить для установки Windows XP ?
Установка PowerShell в Windows XP
Обсуждение терминологии реестра Windows
Как создать GIF анимацию?
Скрипт получения отчета о проверке диска (CHKDSK)


----------



## Кирилл

Turok написал(а):


> Там все жутко удивились, что это вообще возможно, даже модераторы. Теперь меня просят, даже настаивают написать вики-статью.


Так может они вас пошутили?


----------



## dzu

Turok написал(а):


> даже модераторы


Кирилл , а почему бы и нет .., я приводил тебе один пример недавно (с киберфорума), глупо конечно сравнивать - но все же.


----------



## Кирилл

Turok, дайте ссылку все же посмотреть сначала.


----------



## glax24

Turok, вы погуглите и увидите что вы не первооткрыватель данного способа, на этом форуме поищите тоже.


----------



## SNS-amigo

http://blogs.technet.com/b/josebda/...orage-spaces-resiliency-using-powershell.aspx


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri,



glax24 написал(а):


> вы погуглите и увидите что вы не первооткрыватель данного способа, на этом форуме поищите тоже.


Я и не претендовал на лавры первооткрывателя, уважаемый. Там http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/wag/forum/windows/предложе/35067aae-ff81-44ff-89ea-b707b9018513 я лишь поделился с людьми при решении какой то проблемы, к тому же командлет вот такой вот для командной строки PowerShell я всё же написал сам. А спустя какое то время на почту от модеров Коммунити пришло письмо, что моё сообщение выделили в тему для вики-статьи и ждут от меня её.dzu, Koza Nozdri, glax24, SNS-amigo, Ребята, а не ищу славы ( хотя, что греха таить, хотелось бы ), можно ведь кинуть статью от имени коллектива авторов ( и, кстати, как бы из под тишка утереть нос Майкрософт-спецам ).
Ну, рработаем ?!
Там вообще себя странно ведут. Стоило мне выбится в лидеры волонтёров ( помощников ), обойдя кстати и некоторых модеров в скорости, полноте и ясности подачи решения проблем, меня окрестили чем то там и, неназойливо так, требуют статей. Вот ещё одна тема висит оказывается на мне, то же недавно узнал " Статья будет о том,что делать если не запускается защита файлов windows " http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/wiki/viewsuggestwiki?suggestionId=993
Самое печальное, что я в принципе не могу понять, что от меня хочут - хохочут, что такое вики-автор, что такое вики-статья. Кому не лень, давайте " перетрём " !!!


----------



## dzu

Turok, у меня нет доступа к Вашей странице (почитать не могу - что там пишут).


----------



## УП 7151

Ребята,а если я дам вам свой ни и пароль на Майкрософт Коммьюнити, вы меня не здадите ?! И не повредит ли это мне ?! Могу через личку.


----------



## Drongo

Представь что ты пишешь сочинение, тебе нужен план. 
1. описание проблемы с chkdsk
2. когда и для чего это может понадобиться чтение в таком формате
3. синтаксис чтения, сама командаи детальный разбор по ключам, что каждый ключ делает.

Представь себя новичком, ты не знаешь что это такое сам, как бы ты себе объяснил для чего это может и когда понадобится.

Статья на вики может и не превышать 10 строк, главное понятность и доступность для понимания.


----------



## УП 7151

Drongo, А если так ?!


Спойлер: CHKDSK



Прежде всего давайте определим, что это за утилита.CHKDSK,стандартное приложение в операционных системах DOS и Windows ( ранее её величали Scandisk, в системах UNIX отзывается на кличку fsck ).
Призвана находить и исправлять ошибки файловой системы, а так же также проверять диски на наличие физически повреждённых секторов. Отмечая как повреждённые, система больше не пытается читать с этих секторов или писать на них.
В этом, на мой взгляд, есть существенный минус в отличии от проверенных временем утиллит MHDD и Victoria ( http://safezone.cc/threads/kak-vypolnit-proverku-zhestkogo-diska-s-pomoschju-victoria.23276/ ),способных не только отметить повреждённые сектора ЖД, но и прочитать, восстановить и перезаписать информацию из них.
По умолчанию, CHKDSK не исправляет ошибки и не проверяет поверхность диска на наличие повреждённых секторов. Для исправления ошибок необходимо задать флаг /F,а для поиска повреждённых секторов задать флаг /R. Во как !!!
" ...Сказал, и в тёмный лес ягнёнка поволок... " ( И.А. Крылов ). Т. е.,говоря проще, пользовательским языком, поставить необходимое вам количество галочек в Раздел (?) - свойства - сервис - выполнить проверку.
Можно рассматривать СНKDSK как своего рода индикатор состояния вашей ОС. Запуск CHKDSK во время загрузки операционной системы может свидетельствовать о неисправности оперативной памяти или её разъёма, цикличная ( бесконечная )
работа - чаще всего итог " добросовестной " работы сторонних очистителей - оптимизаторов, смело удаляющих нулевые файлы, пустые ключи реестра и т.п.( зачастую являющихся неотъемлемой частью самой ОС !!! ).
CHKDSK можно запустить из командной строки, или из командной строки в режиме восстановления ( когда ОС не может загрузиться ).Можно задать запуск в определённое время через планировщик задач.
Но !!! Речь сейчас не об этом. Как утверждают различные источники,лог работы можно посмотреть выполнив Панель управления -> Администрирование -> Просмотр событий -> Журналы Windows -> «Приложение», источником является Wininit,
другие, что источник - уведомления службы Winlogon. Ну да и пусть спорят. Нам же с вами важно только то, что ( Warning !!! Alarm !!! Help !!! ) никакого отчёта вы там, да и воще нигде не найдёте. Существует он всего секунды 3-4 и... пшик, испаряется !!!
Что же делать, а ведь хочется его почитать. Вот тут нам и поможет Windows PowerShell :
Пуск -> Стандартные -> Windows PowerShell -> правой кнопкой по Windows PowerShell ( выполнение операций с объектами командная строка )-> Запуск от имени администратора и вводим команду get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message

"01/01/2011" - это дата когда проводилась проверка CHKDSK.

для сохранения лога в текстовом файле : добавляем к строке ранее введенной > "$env:homepath\desktop\chkdsk_history.txt"
P.S. Статья написана для ОС Windows " довосьмёрошной " эпохи. Обладателей ярко красочной Windows 8 или, простите, " говносборок ", скачанных с бескрайних просторов интернета, прошу не беспокоиться.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну а почему нет иллюстрации?
Стоит дополнить что файл сохраняется на рабочий стол.
Раз уже посвящаете тему проверке чекдиском,нужно дать развернутую инструкцию.
Почитайте 
http://safezone.cc/threads/kak-vypolnit-proverku-diska-na-oshibki.22990/
Давайте информацию с учетом того,что вашу тему будут давать как инструкцию.
Поэтому вам необходимо не просто написать,а разбираться в каждой букве что будет написано.
Что бы не сесть в лужу)
Для восьмерки команда по ссылке,и не вздумайте давать данные от вашего аккаунта никому-если хоть немного дорожите репутацией.


----------



## Drongo

Стиль изложения нужно переработать. Вы не с дворовыми пацанами обсуждаете преимущества и делитесь наблюдениями. Как сказал Киррил


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Давайте информацию с учетом того,что вашу тему будут давать как инструкцию.





Turok написал(а):


> get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message


Есть ли возможность дать пояснения по всем составляющим данной команды? Что такое logname, id, etc.



Turok написал(а):


> CHKDSK можно запустить из командной строки, или из командной строки в режиме восстановления ( когда ОС не может загрузиться ).Можно задать запуск в определённое время через планировщик задач.


Лишнее... А также аларм, варнинг хелп, Крылов, янгнёнок, etc... Куча восклицательных знаков, как-будто вы вбиваете не знания, а гвозди в мозг читающему, ещё б по пальцам линейкой побить для закрепления материала...

Скрины нужны, либо вы демонстрируете скрин, который является "точкой" ваших пояснений, т.е. после прочитаного смотрим скрин и всё понимаем, либо наоборот после демонстрации даёте пояснения к увиденному.


----------



## УП 7151

Drongo написал(а):


> Стиль изложения нужно переработать


Koza Nozdri, dzu, glax24, SNS-amigo, Я думал, раз статья, надо добавлять какие то журналистские прибамбасы с лирикой, юмором. Хорошо. а если так. Не хочется с первого же раза мордой в грязь.


Спойлер: CHKDSK



Прежде всего давайте определим, что это за утилита.CHKDSK,стандартное приложение в операционных системах DOS и Windows ( ранее её величали Scandisk, в системах UNIX отзывается на кличку fsck ).
Призвана находить и исправлять ошибки файловой системы, а так же также проверять диски на наличие физически повреждённых секторов. Отмечая как повреждённые, система больше не пытается читать с этих секторов или писать на них.
В этом, на мой взгляд, есть существенный минус в отличии от проверенных временем утилит MHDD и Victoria ( http://safezone.cc/threads/kak-vypolnit-proverku-zhestkogo-diska-s-pomoschju-victoria.23276/ ),способных не только отметить повреждённые сектора ЖД, но и прочитать, восстановить и перезаписать информацию из них.
По умолчанию, CHKDSK не исправляет ошибки и не проверяет поверхность диска на наличие повреждённых секторов. Для исправления ошибок необходимо задать флаг /F,а для поиска повреждённых секторов задать флаг /R. Во как !!!
Т. е.,говоря проще, пользовательским языком, поставить необходимое вам количество галочек в Раздел (?) - свойства - сервис - выполнить проверку http://safezone.cc/threads/kak-vypolnit-proverku-diska-na-oshibki.22990/.
Можно рассматривать СНKDSK как своего рода индикатор состояния вашей ОС. Запуск CHKDSK во время загрузки операционной системы может свидетельствовать о неисправности оперативной памяти или её разъёма, цикличная ( бесконечная )
работа - чаще всего итог " добросовестной " работы сторонних очистителей - оптимизаторов, смело удаляющих нулевые файлы, пустые ключи реестра и т.п.( зачастую являющихся неотъемлемой частью самой ОС !!! ).
CHKDSK можно запустить из командной строки, или из командной строки в режиме восстановления ( когда ОС не может загрузиться ).Можно задать запуск в определённое время через планировщик задач. Это отдельные темы.
Но !!! Речь сечас не об этом. Как утверждают различные источники,лог работы можно посмотреть выполнив Панель управления -> Администрирование -> Просмотр событий -> Журналы Windows -> «Приложение», источником является Wininit,
другие, что источник - уведомления службы Winlogon. Ну да и пусть спорят. Нам же с вами важно только то, что никакого отчёта вы там, да и вообще нигде не найдёте. Существует он всего секунды
3-4 и... пшик, испаряется !!!
Что же делать, а ведь хочется его почитать. Вот тут нам и поможет Windows PowerShell :
Пуск -> Стандартные -> Windows PowerShell -> правой кнопкой по Windows PowerShell ( выполнение операций с объектами командная строка )-> Запуск от имени администратора и вводим команду get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message
Где :
1. "get-winevent -FilterHashTable" - эта команда получает события с помощью хэш-таблицы фильтра
2. "@{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}|" эта команда фильтрует журнал "Приложения" в Просмотре событий.
а) "logname" - этот фрагмент указывает на то,где будет проводиться фильтрация (в нашем случае это журнал "Приложения" в Просмотре событий)
б) "id" - этот фрагмент указывает на то, с каким кодом будут фильтроваться события (в нашем случает с кодом 1001).
в) "starttime" - этот фрагмент указывает на то,с какого числа будут фильтроваться события (в нашем случае события будут фильтроваться с начала 2011 года).
3. "?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} |" - эта команда ищет в полученных результатах предыдущей команды события, в которой в имени поставщика присутствует "wininit"
4. "fl timecreated, message" - эта команда выводит на экран итоговый список, где показаны текст событий и даты,соответствующий условиям фильтра

Если прибавить эту команду " > "$env:homepath\desktop\chkdsk_history.txt"" кода в конец команды "fl timecreated, message",то результаты команды "fl timecreated, message" будут сохранены в лог с именем chkdsk_history.txt на рабочем столе (для удобства).
P.S. Всё это касается лицензионной, активированной, прошедшей проверку подлинности, оригинальной ОС windows. Работу различного рода сборок ответственности не несу.
Актуально для Windows - обязательно проверяйте правильность часового пояса, даты и времени на вашем компьютере !


----------



## glax24

А где инфа про версию вин. У меня хр прочитал вашу статью и захотел я посмотреть лог и что получу пшик а не лог. Кирилл вам дал ссылку где явно указаны версии ос. Посмотрите статью у Вадима на эту тему.


----------



## УП 7151

glax24, в смысле ?
Указать что это для Windows 7 ?


----------



## glax24

В смысле попробуйте применить описанное вами на хр и что вы получите


----------



## Кирилл

Turok написал(а):


> Актуально для Windows


старше vista



Turok написал(а):


> Я думал, раз статья, надо добавлять какие то журналистские прибамбасы с лирикой, юмором.


ну так ведь это не журналистская статья,а техническая.
иногда конечно можно немного лирики,но очень легкой,что бы не испортить.

+ имхо вместо ссылок лучше делать ссылки с теста,например так
+ картинки,все должно быть понятно даже одноглазому вьетнамскому космонавту,потерпевшему крушение на атомной подлодке в степях казахстана и пытающемуся посмотреть лог чекдиска,который можно получить проверив диск,что тоже нужно суметь.+исправить ошибки
+оформить текст,а то похоже на сплошную портянку.


----------



## Drongo

+ это. Какая необходимость в избычтном количестве воскл. знаков?


Drongo написал(а):


> Куча восклицательных знаков, как-будто вы вбиваете не знания, а гвозди в мозг читающему, ещё б по пальцам линейкой побить для закрепления материала...


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> оформить текст,а то похоже на сплошную портянку.



Это же черновик, работаю, потом его в презентации через офис оформлю.


Спойлер: CHKDSK



Прежде всего давайте определим, что это за утилита. Посмотреть вложение 18164 Посмотреть вложение 18165 CHKDSK,стандартное приложение в операционных системах DOS и Windows ( ранее её величали Scandisk, в системах UNIX отзывается на кличку fsck ).
Призвана находить и исправлять ошибки файловой системы, а так же также проверять диски на наличие физически повреждённых секторов. Отмечая как повреждённые, система больше не пытается читать с этих секторов или писать на них.
В этом, на мой взгляд, есть существенный минус в отличии от проверенных временем утилит MHDD и Victoria ( как тут ),способных не только отметить повреждённые сектора ЖД, но и прочитать, восстановить и перезаписать информацию из них.
По умолчанию, CHKDSK не исправляет ошибки и не проверяет поверхность диска на наличие повреждённых секторов. Для исправления ошибок необходимо задать флаг /F,а для поиска повреждённых секторов задать флаг /R. Во как !!!
Т. е.,говоря проще, пользовательским языком, поставить необходимое вам количество галочек в Раздел (?) - свойства - сервис - выполнить проверку как тут.
Можно рассматривать СНKDSK как своего рода индикатор состояния вашей ОС. Запуск CHKDSK во время загрузки операционной системы может свидетельствовать о неисправности оперативной памяти или её разъёма, цикличная ( бесконечная )
работа - чаще всего итог " добросовестной " работы сторонних очистителей - оптимизаторов, смело удаляющих нулевые файлы, пустые ключи реестра и т.п.( зачастую являющихся неотъемлемой частью самой ОС ).
CHKDSK можно запустить из командной строки, или из командной строки в режиме восстановления ( когда ОС не может загрузиться ).Можно задать запуск в определённое время через планировщик задач. Это отдельные темы.
Но речь сейчас не об этом. Как утверждают различные источники,лог работы можно посмотреть выполнив Панель управления -> Администрирование -> Просмотр событий -> Журналы Windows -> «Приложение», источником является Wininit,
другие, что источник - уведомления службы Winlogon. Ну да и пусть спорят. Нам же с вами важно только то, что никакого отчёта вы там, да и воще нигде не найдёте. Существует он всего секунды
3-4 и... пшик, испаряется !!!
Что же делать, а ведь хочется его почитать. Вот тут нам и поможет Windows PowerShell :
Пуск -> Стандартные -> Windows PowerShell -> правой кнопкой по Windows PowerShell ( выполнение операций с объектами командная строка )-> Запуск от имени администратора и вводим команду get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message
Где :
1. "get-winevent -FilterHashTable" - эта команда получает события с помощью хэш-таблицы фильтра
2. "@{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}|" эта команда фильтрует журнал "Приложения" в Просмотре событий.
а) "logname" - этот фрагмент указывает на то,где будет проводиться фильтрация (в нашем случае это журнал "Приложения" в Просмотре событий)
б) "id" - этот фрагмент указывает на то, с каким кодом будут фильтроваться события (в нашем случает с кодом 1001).
в) "starttime" - этот фрагмент указывает на то,с какого числа будут фильтроваться события (в нашем случае события будут фильтроваться с начала 2011 года).
3. "?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} |" - эта команда ищет в полученных результатах предыдущей команды события, в которой в имени поставщика присутствует "wininit"
4. "fl timecreated, message" - эта команда выводит на экран итоговый список, где показаны текст событий и даты,соответствующих условиям фильтра

Если прибавить эту команду > "$env:homepath\desktop\chkdsk_history.txt" кода в конец команды fl timecreated, message ( после пробела ),то результаты команды fl timecreated, message будут сохранены в лог с именем chkdsk_history.txt на рабочем столе (для удобства).
P.S. Всё это касается лицензионной, активированной, прошедшийmшей проверку подлинности, оригинальной ОС windows. Работу различного рода сборок ответственности не несу.
Актуально для Windows Vista и старше. Обязательно проверяйте правильность часового пояса, даты и времени на вашем компьютере !

Итак, проверяем на моём ПК :
1. Меню "Пуск" - все программы - стандартные - Windows PowerShell - Windows PowerShell командная строка ( см. скрин 1 );
2.Вводим команду get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message > "$env:homepath\desktop\chkdsk_history.txt" и...
благополучно получаем отчёт в виде текстового файла на рабочем столе ) см. скрин 2 )
В мой заглядывать не стоит, пуст, потому, как CHKDSK я уз месяца 4 ка не запускал, а отчёты Просмотра событий я периодически просматриваю и удаляю.


----------



## УП 7151

Drongo, Koza Nozdri, SNS-amigo, Ребята, посмотрите последнюю версию статьи в посту № 20. Всё по содержанию верно А внешний вид и оформление я буду доделывать через презентацию Майкрософт офис.


----------



## dzu

Turok написал(а):


> пшик, испаряется !!!
> Что же делать, а ведь хочется его почитать.


манера "панибратства" , ну никак не вяжется с вики - статьей , подобное(там конечно пожестче) практикуют на Лукоморье.


----------



## УП 7151

dzu, Это я уже понял, переработаю. Я имею ввиду с технической точки зрения нормально ?!


----------



## glax24

Turok, вот образец у Вадима как кратко и ясно.


----------



## УП 7151

glax24, Да понял я, понял. Меня интересует технический аспект, терминология и т.п. Там я не накосячил ? А со стилем я разберусь.Koza Nozdri, Кирилл, я так понял, замечания только по форме статьи. её я переделаю, а по содержанию замечаний никто не дал. Закрывай тему. Всем огромное *спасибо !*


----------



## Кирилл

Turok написал(а):


> а по содержанию замечаний никто не дал.


По содержанию:
для вин 7 и вин 8 разный код получения лога,этого нету.
Сам пробовал установить виртуалку,проверить?


----------



## Phoenix

Turok написал(а):


> а по содержанию замечаний никто не дал.


Чо сразу закрывай ? Если это работает только на vista & win7, то это мало кого заинтересует, потому нужны варианты и для других систем. Я вот не понял что это, на 8 ничего не выводит, а как сделать из статьи не понятно.. Цель статей - знания, пусть сухо, но конкретно с результатом. Например так.
--В наш век интернета приходится часто менять пароли, но в голову кроме имен и дат дней рождений обычно ничего не приходит.
Короче нужен генератор паролей под рукой и тут на помощь простой код на PS:




PowerShell:



__
__
__



Add-Type -AssemblyName System.Web
[System.Web.Security.Membership]::GeneratePassword(10,0)


__

(первый аргумент - длинна пароля, второй количество спецсимволов). Такие пароли запомнить не возможно, как и (я надеюсь) взломать. Я сохраняю в текстовом файле - логин и пароль, затем помещаю в архив с более простым паролем и храню в укромном местечке.. в документах 
Как то так, любой сможет использовать. И не забыть сказать, что код нашли где то в инете (http://www.cyberforum.ru/post5128679.html)

Я вот думаю не написать ли статью об контекстном поиске.. смысл прост - если выделить часть текста и "загуглить", то вероятность найти источник сильно возрастает  далее копируем искомое [ctr+f] [ctr+v] и констатируем 100% совпадение


----------



## УП 7151

Phoenix написал(а):


> И не забыть сказать, что код нашли где то в инете


Ничего подобного,эту команду написал я сам,решая проблему на форуме Microsoft TechNet,сделав исправления в похожей команде,написанной одним из модераторов этого форума,и он со мной согласился. Я очень рад, что наш коллега dzu пришёл к такому же выводу.
Я рад,что хоть кто-то продолжил тему по существу,а не по стилю моей статьи. Буду рад,если мне помогут разобраться с вариантами для XP и Win 8 (к сожалению её я ещё лично не гонял,хотя дистрибутив есть).Koza Nozdri, Не пойму, почему на хрюше не работает. Может потому, что там эти функции выполнял scandisk ?


----------



## Кирилл

Turok написал(а):


> Не пойму, почему на хрюше не работает.


на нее команду не писали просто,так как в комплекте повершелл там нету.
наверняка можно команду и для хр собрать.
вот вам дарю идею которую чего то никто не реализовал:
собрать пакетник уневерсальный,который сам определит систему,и выдаст возможность сохранить лог куда удобно.
проверит настроики системе как указано было по ссылке,если что перенастроит и перезапустит.



Turok написал(а):


> Я рад,что хоть кто-то продолжил тему по существу,а не по стилю моей статьи.


дело в том что это неразделяемые части.
и если вы внимательно бы читали что вам пишут (мы же плохого не будем говорить) то предыдцщих вопросов бы не возникло)


----------



## Кирилл

Надо пробовать,смотреть через что считываются события и писать по хр код.
Странно что у вас вознткла такая идея,уже поста три наверное об этом говорим.
Возможно у вас появится идея сделать все идним скриптом уневерсальным)))
Вечером если успею покумекаю над хр


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri, А вот более современная версия Пауэршелл для ХР http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/download/details.aspx?id=16818, но начерта Майкрософт её пихает в пакете с удалённым доступом, не пойму.
И ещё, чтобы проверить работу команд в ХР, мне что. надо ХР поставить в виртуалке себе или второй ОС ?


----------



## УП 7151

А ещё нарыл, оказывается, для правильной работы Пауэршелл обязательно наличие НЕТ.Фремворк, придётся добавить это в статью.Koza Nozdri, Можем просто отложить до вечера. Тем более, что на форуме Коммунити уже заныли модеры ( шо там за спецы такие ). Показал им набросок статьи, так давай им добивай версии для ХР и восьмёрки. Да у меня без вас элементарно знаний не хватает. Роюсь, конечно, в материалах, но это всё равно. что прыгнуть выше головы. Может черкнём статью как от коллектива авторов ? Как вам идея ?!


----------



## УП 7151

А ещё нарыл, оказывается, для правильной работы Пауэршелл обязательно наличие НЕТ.Фремворк, придётся добавить это в статью.


----------



## glax24

Turok, ты думаешь пользователи ради лога чека будут ставить повершел и фремворк. Если и хочешь сделать полезное то надо делать максимально простое и без лишних телодвижений и поменьше букв.


----------



## УП 7151

glax24, Давно не было XP,потому забыл ,PowerShell разве через апдейт Microsoft не устанавливает ?
А фремворк ставить всё равно придётся,без него многие игры и некоторое ПО не работают !
Не по теме:
Рад,что ты с нами.
Давно не слышно было тебя.


----------



## Dragokas

Почитал. Стилистика хромает.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Надо пробовать,смотреть через что считываются события и писать по хр код.


События можно прочитать через WMI в любой версии ОС.


Turok написал(а):


> В этом, на мой взгляд, есть существенный минус в отличии от проверенных временем утиллит MHDD и Victoria ( http://safezone.cc/threads/kak-vypolnit-proverku-zhestkogo-diska-s-pomoschju-victoria.23276/ ),способных не только отметить повреждённые сектора ЖД, но и прочитать, восстановить и перезаписать информацию из них.


Не согласен. Основное назначение Scandisk - проверка диска и вывод отчета (/? - нам об этом говорит), точка. Ничего более, ИМХО.


Turok написал(а):


> поставить необходимое вам количество галочек в Раздел (?) - свойства - сервис - выполнить проверку.


Там выше было, что эта часть написана для обычного пользователя. Я из этих слов сам не пойму, куда заходить.
P.S. Контекстное меню диска, а не "Раздел".


Turok написал(а):


> Можно рассматривать СНKDSK как своего рода индикатор состояния вашей ОС.


Спорно.


Turok написал(а):


> Запуск CHKDSK во время загрузки операционной системы может свидетельствовать о неисправности оперативной памяти или её разъёма, цикличная ( бесконечная ) работа - чаще всего итог " добросовестной " работы сторонних очистителей - оптимизаторов, смело удаляющих нулевые файлы, пустые ключи реестра и т.п.( зачастую являющихся неотъемлемой частью самой ОС !!! ).


Разве основная причина - проблема с ОЗУ. Чистилка напрямую влияет на запуск Scandisk после бута? Не согласен.
Цикличная работа чего?


Turok написал(а):


> CHKDSK можно запустить из командной строки


Запускать в с повышенными привилегиями - не забудьте добавить.


Turok написал(а):


> Но !!! Речь сейчас не об этом.


На этом последовательность статьи теряется.


Turok написал(а):


> Как утверждают различные источники,


Какие конкретно источники?


Turok написал(а):


> никакого отчёта вы там, да и воще нигде не найдёте. Существует он всего секунды 3-4 и... пшик, испаряется !!!


Это как? PowerShell с потолка что ли отчет берет?


Turok написал(а):


> Обладателей ярко красочной Windows 8 или, простите, " говносборок "


Это я вырвал из контекста, но вместе читается не весьма радужно.

P.S. Не обижайтесь. Я так любые статьи критикую. И не важно MVP их писал или нет.
PS Get-EventLog (Win8)Кстати, эта команда может ничего не показать, если отключена служба "Журнал событий".



Dragokas написал(а):


> Если лог пустой - это значит, что не запущена служба "Журнал событий".
> Чтобы запустить эту службу: нажмите Win + R и введите cmd
> Нажмите правой кнопкой мыши в выпадающем списке на cmd.exe и выберите пункт "Запуск от имени администратора".
> Введите команду:
> sc config eventlog start= auto
> нажмите ENTER. Это установит автоматический запуск службы.
> Введите:
> net start eventlog
> нажмите ENTER. Это запустит ее немедленно.
> Повторите проверку диска на ошибки.



А еще не хватает информации, как расшифровать полученную инфу.
Там далеко не просто так сразу понять.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/814594/ru


----------



## УП 7151

Dragokas написал(а):


> точка. Ничего более, ИМХО.


А я о чём, сравнивая чек с Викторией, об ограниченности функционала.


Dragokas написал(а):


> Спорно.


Однозначно. Я ведь пишу " своего рода" ( в смысле как бы, условно ).


Dragokas написал(а):


> Разве основная причина - проблема с ОЗУ.


Согласен. Добавлю типа " например "


Dragokas написал(а):


> Цикличная работа чего?


А о чём вообще речь в теме статьи ? CHKDSKа разумеется.


Dragokas написал(а):


> Не обижайтесь. Я так любые статьи критикую


Смеёшься, какие обиды, в спорах рождается истина.
Alex, моих знаний не хватает, хоть плачь. " Им" (Microsoft Community ) там подавай универсальный скрипт. чтобы подходил и на Вин.7 и на 8.1, и, желательно, и на ХР. Сможешь изваять ?! Возьму в соавторы статьи, правда славы и денег не гарантирую.


----------



## Dragokas

Turok написал(а):


> А я о чём, сравнивая чек с Викторией, об ограниченности функционала.


MHDD и Victoria - это продукты инженерного класса, которые позволяют работать с дисками вплоть до ручного редактирования секторов.
Remap (восстановление поверхности, помеченной как BAD-сектор, путем многократной его перезаписи) относится к процедуре так называемого низкоуровневого форматирования,
которое относится к фабричной технике работы с диском. Она делается пользователем исключительно на свой страх и риск.
Поэтому не правильно пускать подобный функционал в массы.


Turok написал(а):


> Согласен. Добавлю типа " например "


Лучше расписать несколько причин, отсортировав их по частоте.


Turok написал(а):


> А о чём вообще речь в теме статьи ? CHKDSKа разумеется.


Тогда напрашивается сначала точка и новое предложение с подробным объяснением, как выглядит эта цикличность.



Turok написал(а):


> Alex, моих знаний не хватает, хоть плачь. " Им" (Microsoft Community ) там подавай универсальный скрипт. чтобы подходил и на Вин.7 и на 8.1, и, желательно, и на ХР. Сможешь изваять ?! Возьму в соавторы статьи, правда славы и денег не гарантирую.


Зачем мне в соавторы. Я свои 2,5 никак не закончу (все разростаются), не говоря об инструкциях.
Пиши в мой раздел тему-задание, сделаю. Заодно на каком языке тебе нужно пиши (любой, что у меня в подписи).
На MS Community никогда не участвовал, но знаю, что логику иностранцев иногда не понять.


----------



## УП 7151

Dragokas натолкнул меня на интересную мысль о службах, отвечающих за сбор событий. Так вот, оказалось, что для полноты сбора информации необходимо, чтобы здесь стояла "галочка" ( см. скрин ) и службы " Журнал событий Windows " и " Сборщик событий Windows " были запущены и работали в автоматическом режиме. Если хоть один из этих пунктов не выполнен ( или службы в ручном режиме, что то же не айс ), можно получить сильно усечённый отчёты или вовсе ничего, проверил у себя. Хочу упомянуть это у себя в статье.


----------



## Кирилл

Илья,так об этом же сказано в теме о том как выполнить проверку)
Ты ее вообще читал?


----------



## УП 7151

Dragokas написал(а):


> но знаю, что логику иностранцев иногда не понять.


Вот тут ты прав. Только что получил по почте письмо от одного из модераторов этого форкма с просьбой отредактировать и поместить статю сколько есть, потом допиливать ( редактировать, исправлять, дополнять и т.д. и т.п. ). Ответил, на хрена я тогда мучаю своих коллег по дружественному мне форуму ( имею ввиду вас ) вылизывая статью, если можно поместить полуголое тело, а потом его одевать. Не нравится - отдавайте тему другому или терпеливо ждите.
А по поводу недочётов, ребята, не ругайтесь сильно, мы купили себе квартиру трёшку мал-мал подъубитую и сейчас всей семьёй без отрыва родителей от работы ( плюс шестилетняя сестра ) молотим ремонт потому могу немного подтупливать Тыкайте меня нещадно в косяки, буду рад.
Кстати, по поводу реестровой терминологии в интернете такая каша... Википедию вообще можно не читать, полубред какой то.Не по теме :
Кто знает, чем удобнее редактировать статью, Пайнт, Ворд или в презентации Майкрософт Офисс ?!


----------



## Dragokas

Turok написал(а):


> Вот тут ты прав. Только что получил по почте письмо от одного из модераторов этого форкма с просьбой отредактировать и поместить статю сколько есть, потом допиливать ( редактировать, исправлять, дополнять и т.д. и т.п. ). Ответил, на хрена я тогда мучаю своих коллег по дружественному мне форуму ( имею ввиду вас ) вылизывая статью, если можно поместить полуголое тело, а потом его одевать. Не нравится - отдавайте тему другому или терпеливо ждите.


У каждого свои правила. И да, времени на это уходит много.
А на счет иностранцев - тут на одном форуме (dostips.com) мне частенько пишут в духе "Are you Crazy?"
На встречный вопрос "Why?" с аргументацией, молчат партизаны 

На счет недочетов - у меня было много проб и ошибок прежде чем я счел, что мое "руководство к действию" можно обозвать статьей.
Еще как то писал развернутую статью специально для новичков. Получилась отличная.
Через месяц перечитал и понял, что для новичка это будет сильно сложно.


----------



## УП 7151

Dragokas, А по поводу 



Turok написал(а):


> Не по теме :
> Кто знает, чем удобнее редактировать статью, Пайнт, Ворд или в презентации Майкрософт Офисс ?!


----------



## Dragokas

Я не знаю. Кому как.


----------



## УП 7151

Dragokas, а тебе лично ?!


----------



## Dragokas

Я серъезно никогда не писал статьи, так чтобы в печатные издания.
Для печатных есть определенный список требований. Если интересно, могу поискать. Их готовят в MS Word.
С официальными электронными не знаком.

Все остальное, что можно было у меня увидеть - хватало блокнота и форумного движка.
Конечно, на это нужны права, чтобы свой же пост редактировать.
Рисовать не умею, поэтому Print Screen и обычного Paint-a хватало.
Есть желание снимать анимацию gif и видеоматериалы. Но не имею опыта в монтаже.
Один человек должен был мне заснять весь процесс, как это делается, но пропал.
Также многое просто записываю и зарисовую на бумаге.


----------



## УП 7151

Dragokas написал(а):


> Конечно, на это нужны права, чтобы свой же пост редактировать.


Вот, а я им о чём. Потому и хочу поместить более или менее конечную форму статьи, что бы, как говориться, не ударить мордой в грязь. Их то я понимаю. Майкрософт и иже с ними уже давно привыкли сначала облажаться, потом долго-долго отмываться. Вспомните каким уродцем была ОС ХР до появления SP 2 или тот же Миллениум ( который вооще не удалось добить ), ха, или та же восьмёрка на старте.
Скажи, а *Windows Management Instrumentation* (WMI) в какой ОС Windows появилась. ?! А то описание нахожу много. а этой инфы нет. Не сражу же он существовал.


----------



## regist

Turok, тут на форуме есть гордый обладатель звания _*MS WiKi Master*_ почему бы вас не попросить его поделиться опытом?


----------



## УП 7151

Dragokas написал(а):


> Вообщем, можешь сам попробовать поставить на XP. PowerShell идет обновлением: http://www.microsoft.com/ru-RU/download/details.aspx?id=16818
> Кстати, для установки еще потребуется минимум .NET Framework 2.0 SP1


Спасибо, исправил. В статье даю ссылку на последний Фремворк.
Кстати, можете почитать статью http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/...просмотр/f45d497d-9aa4-4cf4-b833-e9577cf489b2, зарегистрироваться и поучаствовать в обсуждении ( или разнести её в пыль ).


----------



## Кирилл

Turok, маркеры в скринах руками что ли рисовал?
В паинт красивые евсть,ровные,прямоугольные для обводки.


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri, Кирилл, клянусь, тётка какая то ( видимо курирует вики- направление ) достала. Пиши, пиши, давай что есть, потом достроишь. Ну я и бабахнул как есть. Даже активными ссылки не стал делать. А ну их. Я там ещё одну чиркнул, то же по их просьбе http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/windows/wiki/windows_other-system/ошибка/ff18a6e1-36ea-4c0c-8690-d8cab7dfdc33. Я чуть не обделался. когда узнал, что модераторы Майкрософт-форума не знают как пользоваться ПО Process MonitorЮ а некоторые из них даже о её существовании не знают. Во как в жизни то бывает, а ты говоришь...


----------



## Кирилл

Илья,смотрел-имхо я бы сначала дал очень краткое предисдовие что это за инструкция, непосредственно инструкцию к получению лога,затем кратко перечень требований и подробности.
Разметил бы текст по смысловым блокам,выделив абзацами и оформлением стилей.


----------



## Кирилл

+ по командам инфа неверная,почитай и исправься
http://www.wseven.info/chkdsk/


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> я бы сначала дал очень краткое предисловие


 Так я в черновике и давал предисловие, коллектив меня критикнул (или может просто стиль надо было изменить, плоский юмор убрать ?! )


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> по командам инфа неверная,почитай и исправься


Спасибо, подправил.И потом, это мой первый опыт. Пусть там обсуждают, спрашивают, тогда пойму, что не так, что не ясно, что хотели и на будущее учту. А скрипт для ХР без Пауершелл я всё таки из Dragokas попробую вытянуть.


----------



## Кирилл

ну я имел ввиду немного иначе,набросал за пару минут,много ошибок и корявостей - если понравится отредактируй как хочешь и все.
соавтором меня указывать не надо - это ты все сам другими словами писал.



Спойлер: чуть чуть иначе имел я ввиду



Обзор статьи:

Ссылка на тему как провести проверку чекдиск (отдельная тема)
Обзор систем,для которых подходит инструкция
Требуемые характеристики и параметры
Получение лога
Завершение темы.

В этой статье есть ознакомительная инфоормация о утилите чекдиск и методы первоначальной диагностики диска с помощью данной утилиты.
здесь мы рассмотрим варианты получения лога,ведь далеко не всегда пользователь успевает запечатлить итог проверки чекдиском при загрузке

Довожу до сведения,что я не несу ответственность за результат ,полученный после описанных процедур а так же работоспособность вашей системы и если вы обладатель пиратской копии виндовс.

Актуально для Windows Vista и старше,как 32 так 64 разрядных.
Обязательно проверяйте правильность часового пояса, даты и времени на вашем компьютере и наличие в вашей системе последней версии Microsoft .NET Framework ( Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 ) (ссылка где?)
Если встроить в Windows XP это Установочный пакет локализованной версии Windows PowerShell 1.0 для ОС Windows XP или это Windows Management Framework Core и все обновления на эти компоненты ( если будут ) через Центр обновления - будет актуально и для неё. (код где?)
Чуть позже попробую написать универсальную команду, которая будет работать на любой ОС Windows.
(где инструкция как все это провенрить?)

Для получения лога воспользуемся следующим скриптом повершелл
изначально отчет о работе чекдиск сохраняется в журнале событий:
Панель управления -> Администрирование -> Просмотр событий -> Журналы Windows -> «Приложение»

запустите повершееллл ат имени админа



Вот тут нам и поможет Windows PowerShell :






Пуск -> Стандартные -> Windows PowerShell -> правой кнопкой по Windows PowerShell ( выполнение операций с объектами командная строка )-> Запуск от имени администратора и вводим команду ( для PowerShell применяется термин " командлет " ) get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message
Где :
1. "get-winevent -FilterHashTable" - эта команда получает события с помощью хэш-таблицы фильтра
2. "@{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}|" эта команда фильтрует журнал "Приложения" в Просмотре событий.
а) "logname" - этот фрагмент указывает на то,где будет проводиться фильтрация (в нашем случае это журнал "Приложения" в Просмотре событий)
б) "id" - этот фрагмент указывает на то, с каким кодом будут фильтроваться события (в нашем случает с кодом 1001).
в) "starttime" - этот фрагмент указывает на то,с какого числа будут фильтроваться события (в нашем случае события будут фильтроваться с начала 2011 года).
3. "?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} |" - эта команда ищет в полученных резульатах предыдущей команды события, в которой в имени поставщика присутствует "wininit"
4. "fl timecreated, message" - эта команда выводит на экран итоговый список, где показаны текст событий и даты,соответствующии условиям фильтра

Если прибавить эту команду > "$env:homepath\desktop\chkdsk_history.txt" кода в конец команды fl timecreated, message ( после пробела ),то резкльтаты команды fl timecreated, message будут сохрпненны в лог с именем chkdsk_history.txt на рабочем столе (для удобства).



Для пользователей OC Windows 8.1 командлет выглядит так
Get-EventLog -LogName Application -Source chkdsk | select -Last 5 -ExpandProperty Message > "$env:homepath\desktop\chkdsk_history.txt"



Итак, проверяем на моём ПК ( ОС Windows 7 домашняя базовая Х 86 ):

1. Меню "Пуск" - все программы - стандартные - Windows PowerShell - Windows PowerShell командная строка ( см. скрин 1 );
2.Вводим команду get-winevent -FilterHashTable @{logname="Application"; id="1001"; starttime="01/01/2011"}| ?{$_.providername –match "wininit"} | fl timecreated, message > "$env:homepath\desktop\chkdsk_history.txt" и...
благополучно получаем отчёт в виде текстового файла на рабочем столе ) см. скрин 2 )
В мой заглядывать не стоит, пуст, потому, как CHKDSK я уж месяца 4 как не запускал, а отчёты Просмотра событий я периодически просматриваю и удаляю.








P.S.Выражаю огромную благодарность специалистам форума SafeZone за помощь в написании стать.
Данный вариант статьи не окончателен. В дальнейшем будет дополняться. Подлежит обсуждению


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> (код где?)


Кирилл. а код тот же. что и для семёрки, поставил ХР себе в ВиртуалБокс и проверил, работает. Думаешь это надо упомянуть ? ( вкратце )
А вообще спасибо, давай стегай, может что получится из меня.


----------



## Кирилл

Turok написал(а):


> а код тот же. что и для семёрки, поставил ХР себе в ВиртуалБокс и проверил, работает.


молодец) на хр не проверялся код.
надо еще на других системах хр проверить и у нас дополнить.


----------



## УП 7151

Dragokas, Alex, нужна помощь. Отдельный источник событий для CHKDSK — "привилегия" восьмёрки.
Теоретически возможна ситуация, когда в заданный датой день были несколько событий с источником Wininit и ID 1001, но не все они будут относиться к CHKDSK.
Я прошу, чтобы ты смоделировали такую ситуацию на Windows 7.
Что тогда выдаст скрипт? Давай подумаем, как сделать дополнительную фильтрацию в скрипте в этом случае. Я себе уже мозг сломал, не хватает багажа знаний чёрт бы его побрал. Можно конечно перед запуском CHKDSK журналы почистить, ну вдруг у тебя что то пробьётся, а ?!
Ты можете запустить CHKDSK без ключа /F, это выполняется быстрее и наштамповать себе искусственных событий для эксперимента.
И кстати, может тебе или кому интересно, при применении скрипта в Пауершелл версии 1.0 вместо Get-Winevent надо писать Get-Eventlog .Koza Nozdri, В смысле на чистой ХР, не встроенной в семёрку. Буду благодарен, т.к у себя на компе я этого делать прости не стану. Обрати внимание на пост 83 выше.


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri, Dragokas,


Turok написал(а):


> Кирилл. а код тот же. что и для семёрки, поставил ХР себе в ВиртуалБокс и проверил, работает.


Заглянул я вчера в этот отчёт, а он то пуст. Не хочется прослыть на весь мир трепачом, ребята, проверьте, что не так. То ли потому, что моя ХР в виртуальной машине, то ли мой дистрибутив ХР косячит ( диск хоть и оригинальный, лицензионный, но очень старый, как королева Великобритании ), либо у меня ручки кривые и я что то сделал не так.По просьбе Microsoft Community чиркнул ещё одну статью, кому интересно - смотрите http://answers.microsoft.com/ru-ru/...-windows/8456e166-2742-4e44-b566-793c38814530. Теперь просят по DISM.exe, а с этим я почти не знаком. Вообще Майкрософт удивляет. Такое впечатление, что они рожают мутантов. потом других просят разобраться, а что же у них получилось. Может кто из вас возьмёт тему DISM, боюсь не потяну.


----------



## Кирилл

Определись согласен ли ты трудиться там постоянно.
Я туда не хочу,мне и тут хорошо.


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Определись согласен ли ты трудиться там постоянно.


А вот это верно. Я подумаю. Сказать по правде, мне их форма общения не очень по душе. Такое впечатление, что я им чем то обязан, как будто я кредит в банке взял и теперь просто обязан платить чётко по графику.


----------



## Кирилл

Есть ли у них то,что тебе нужно.
Осядешь ли ты там-полуишь ли удовлетворение от проделанной работы.
Но это уже не в тему.
Одна статья это но проблем,но если хочешь больше то сам давай.


----------



## УП 7151

Koza Nozdri, Я уже отказался от продолжения, мне с вами и OSzone.net,CyberForum.ru значительно интересней и полезней. Но тему чекдиска обещал по возможности добить. Поможите ?!


----------



## Кирилл

Ну конечно.
Я тебе даже вариант предложил.
По скриптам-к Алексу в раздел.


----------



## Dragokas

*Замечание.*
Тема разделена на части (смотрите 1-й пост - закреплен).
Просьба участникам придерживаться тематики.
Отдельная просьба для Turok создавать новую тему, если это касается обсуждения другой статьи.


----------

